

The Noiseless Hacker Calendar - crabasa
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/04/building-the-noiseless-hacker-calendar-seattle-hacks.html

======
jonhmchan
Using GitHub as a first-level defense against spammers is genius. I'd like to
see it used for other things too (registration for hackathons, etc.)

Any alternatives considered?

~~~
crabasa
I did consider Calagator[1], which is both the defacto tech calendar in
Portland and an open source project[2].

However, I realized that using this tool was going to require me to a) install
it b) host it and c) moderate it.

I had recently started using Github Pages + Jekyll to host my own blog, so it
was really just a question of whether I could re-purpose Jekyll to generate a
useful event calendar. Thanks to custom YAML metadata[3] and a JSON feed, the
answer was yes.

[1]: <http://calagator.org>

[2]: <https://github.com/calagator/calagator>

[3]: <https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki/YAML-Front-Matter>

